

Quora raising Series B at $400 million valuation - alex1
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/21/quora-is-raising-at-a-400m-valuation-with-dangelo-putting-in-his-own-money/

======
majani
Wow, Quora is now in IPO territory. How do you think a Q&A site would perform
in the public markets?

